# how to setup netgear wgr614 wireless router with BSNL brdbnd



## beanstalk_230 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi friends,

i wanted to ask you all about how to setup netgear wgr614 wireless router with BSNL broadband which is connected using the huawei smartatx 880 modem

i followed the wizard but it is to no avail and i have tried this on 2 systems as well. after the restarting the network connection screen the wizard shows unsuccessful message.

plz guide me setup the connection so that i could connect 1 comp thru lan and the other laptop thru wireless connection

thanx


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2008)

Check this out:

*sanjaygoel.blogspot.com/2006/12/setting-up-wireless-router-with-airtel.html

That tut applies to AirTel, but the steps should be similar for BSNL too.


----------

